# Curing chamber heater



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

I just finished building my curing chamber out of an old refrig, everything is perfect, except, the heat.
I have a very small frig that I converted, so a small heater will work and what I found works in my small frig chamber, is a seed growing heating pad.
The only thing to remember is, these heating work great, but on small chambers, nothing bigger then, lets say 24"w X 18"d X 36"h, that about what I got, and I think if you start getting bigger, your going to need another heating pad.

Now I'm planning on going much bigger in the spring, and instead of buying 1 or 2 more pads.

I'm gonna look at wine making carboy heatings. just a thought right now, as I have no experience with them yet, and if anyone has used these carboy heating pads, can you chime in and help out and let us know what kind of heat out we can except.

Until then I will let you know, on anything I can find on these pads, and/or any experiences I may have.

And if anyone has a better idea, besides the use of light bulbs, let us know.


----------



## bregent (Jan 2, 2018)

I used to use a simple heating pad for my carboys. These would probably work great to heat the chamber and are less expensive than carboy heaters. Also have a heat adjustment dial. If I recall, the ones I have are 50W.

Something like this:  www.amazon.com/Sunbeam-UltraHeat-Technology-Heat-Settings-Washable/dp/B00075M1T6


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

Here's the one I first saw.


This one would work great for those who have Inkbird controls like me or some other type.


----------



## hjbct (Jan 2, 2018)

Like you, I use a seed heating pad.  I ended up with two which is fine for my small fridge.  Personally, I like the idea of using low wattage heat, rather than blasting with higher wattage - maybe use more pads?  With a higher wattage heater, I would imagine you will see bigger temperature swings.  I think I read the above is 40 watts, so maybe that's ok.  

Here's mine.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/porkpi-latest-batch.252528/


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 14, 2018)

And here I thought I was being so clever using a reptile pad in my wine cooler/curing chamber.


----------

